# haitallinen / vahingollinen



## Gavril

Both of these words came up as translations of English _harmful_. How are their meanings different? Which of them would be correct in the following examples? :

_haitallinen/vahingollinen aate

_(...)_ käytäntö

(...) hyönteinen

_(...) _eläin

_(...) _ruoka_


Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Both of these words came up as translations of English _harmful_. How are their meanings different? Which of them would be correct in the following examples? :
> 
> _haitallinen/vahingollinen aate
> 
> _(...)_ käytäntö vahingollinen
> 
> (...) hyönteinen haitallinen/vaarallinen
> 
> _(...) _eläin haitallinen/vaarallinen
> 
> _(...) _ruoka haitallinen/vaarallinen_
> 
> 
> Kiitos



I think they mean the same. I'd use _vahingollinen_ only for abstract concepts. For "harmful insect" I would choose either "haitallinen hyönteinen" or even "*vaarallinen* hyönteinen" if it could really kill you.

EDIT: Applies only to _physical damage _against people or a society. See Lievo's correction #3 and my post #4.


----------



## Lievo

_Haitallinen_ is related to the noun _haitta_ and _vahingollinen_ is related to noun _vahinko_. _Vahinko_ is, at least in my opinion, more harmful than _haitta_.

Esimerkki: _Koska hiiret saattavat syödä viljaa, ne voivat olla haitallisia. Halla voi olla todella vahingollinen, jos se tuhoaa sadon ja ihmisiä nääntyy nälkään._

PS Parveilevat heinäsirkat ovat kyllä vahingollisia hyönteisiä!


----------



## sakvaka

Lievo said:


> _Haitallinen_ is related to the noun _haitta_ and _vahingollinen_ is related to noun _vahinko_. _Vahinko_ is, at least in my opinion, more harmful than _haitta_.
> 
> Esimerkki: _Koska hiiret saattavat syödä viljaa, ne voivat olla haitallisia. Halla voi olla todella vahingollinen, jos se tuhoaa sadon ja ihmisiä nääntyy nälkään._
> 
> PS Parveilevat heinäsirkat ovat kyllä vahingollisia hyönteisiä!



You're right. I have to take back my last words - I was just thinking about the physical damage that they could cause.


----------

